# Has the new shortage on components started....



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Went by Cabela's today and they had a pretty good supply of brass, premium bullets, powder but the only primers on the shelf were for 50 Cal BMG and there were very few of them at that!

On the upside, there were plenty of AR's and AK's and commercial loaded ammo showed no signs of being limited except for 22 rim fire which while better and more expensive of late is still lacking a bit. Walmart showing good quantities of commercial loaded ammo still in all 8 local stores.

Personally I have just about all I could ever want in all catagories although a few cases of 22 rim fire more would be nice but I aint willing to pay what most are asking right now, so....I will hold short of the active.

What is the scene looking like in your area?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Plenty of guns and ammo on the shelves around my area. Descent prices as well. 

Can't say it'll stay that way though, a run could start at any minute. 

Gander Mountain is limiting 556 purchases........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

22 is still hard to come by. Walmart if your there when it is stocked has the only reasonable price. Just about everything else commercially made can be found. Friends that reload still complain about components either not available or outrageously priced. Firearms are available if you look. Ak/SKS are not as common as ar 15s.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

To give an idea of what .22lr is selling for. 

Federal bulk 325 rnd 18.50
CCI AR .22 ammo. 300 rnd for 24.00
Aguila pistol match 50 rnd box 4.99

All at academy sports and they have a pile of it locally.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I avoid Cabelas/Gander for reloading stuff on purpose, when I was at Campbell I'd run down to Midsouth Shooters for all my needs and the Academy near me also had a lot of reloading stuff on the cheap ($10/lb of Titegroup) - all the big box stores usually get cleared out first depending on locale.

You can shop online at Midsouth, Natchez, Powder Valley and a few others - I like Missouri Bullet Co/Bayou/Blue Bullets for coated pills as well

Lots of reloading groups on FB where people offload bulk brass

Can get in on Wolf/Tula primers, as much as they suck for pretty cheap online from Ammunition Store as well

Can get crazy bulk 55gr .223 pills from RMR or buy Wolf Brand - can get 12K from RMR for under $0.06 per - still comes out to quite a bit but will last forever

I find deals on 40# kegs of military pulldown powder on GovLiq every blue moon, when SOTs get busted up and offload their posties, they usually have reloading stuff too - grabbed a 24# keg of TAC for $100 from a SOT getting out of business, estate sales and gun shows are also good for some deals

It's all about supply and demand, the average consumer hits the big box store, gotta find those weird spots - hell in eastern Ohio plenty of mom n pop gun stores that keep 8# kegs of hard to find powders cheap even through the last big shortage


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't edit on mobile but here is some Radford Armory powder similar to IMR 7383 for $9/pound ($270 for 28#)

RAD 78L 28 lbs Powder. This powder is new powder and not from pull down ammo. It is manufactured at the Radford Army ammunition plant and is a military surplus powder. Powder is comparable to IMR 7383.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Around here Academy and LGS have plenty of primers,powder,bullets and brass. And at reasonable prices.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend bought 20 thousand Winchester large rifle primers in Arizona a few weeks ago, don't know what location, he lives in Commifornia.

Was there to visit mother in law along with his wife, went shopping.

Forgot to add, he bought 80 pounds of powder with the primers(he can afford it).


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I got 4 100 blocks of CCI MINIMAG 40gr for 46 bucks. At PSA.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I got 4 100 blocks of CCI MINIMAG 40gr for 46 bucks. At PSA.


That's kind of pricey but at least you have them. Just know that you can do better. Retail runs around 8.00 a box.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> That's kind of pricey but at least you have them. Just know that you can do better. Retail runs around 8.00 a box.


My Pistol, SIg Mosquito training POS, use this and its been so hard to find it. Long time since it has been on shelf. Going to get a Ruger 10/22 , so CCI wont be necessary, but nice.


----------

